# Terminator 3 DVD/Bluray menus



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

I thought I’d show the differences between the two formats menu features plus a quick Terminator 3 Terminator-vision preview.


There is no sound as I forgot the sound is on left and right front and I was using the centre channel output from the AVR, that is why you can hear slight bumps in the sound, that is the switch of menu settings on the DVD player Pioneer DV-525

The sound cuts in on trailer that is in six-track Dolby stereo and it’s the centre only which may sound a little odd without the rest of the music and effects.






More or less the same with the Bluray same output different player Philips DP3000, I’ve also included quick brief preview of Terminator-vision which is picture-picture audio commentary. 

For the audio commentary that plays on left and right front I quickly re-plugged the lead from centre to one of the left and right fronts.






Sorry for the dodgy image it’s the fault of the pc or maybe the Kworld device that’s patched to the pc from video output to Kworld to USB input on the pc, Gremlins…lol


----------

